# Dirty fuel injectors= lean codes= TSB ?



## Desire (Apr 2, 2013)

My cars in a local auto shop, they are gonna clean the fuel injectors/system. Doing this because i got lean codes both banks, but the mechanic refered me to a chevy dealer ship because the problem was on a Technician Service Bullitin. Apparently dirty fuel injectors is a common problem? but what im trying to find out if its a good idea to let the mechanic do his injector cleaning service on my car? and is there a specific procedure for gto's?

06 A4 15k miles in good condition


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I've not heard of this being a 'common problem' on GTOs or even other LSx powered vehicles. I have my own pressurised cannister injector cleaner and would do this myself as needed. I can't imagine a car with 15k miles needing this service. Mine has near 30k and I've not needed to do it yet. I don't even recall seeing a recommended mileage or time interval for fuel injection cleaning. I don't think dirty injectors are you problem. Fuel injection system cleaning is a very common 'upsell' at auto repair shops. This something I'd consider on higher mileage cars. I just did it on my wifes Acura but it has 170k miles. Define 'lean code'...what are the actual codes?


----------



## Desire (Apr 2, 2013)

15k?? thats what i asked myself. The dianostics was $15, so now im thinking he couldnt figure out the actual the problem and had to just give me "something" to work with. So now since i asked him to clean em anyway it possibly backfired on him.

I got multiple codes on my own obd reader po174 po171 u2105 co161

I also got these codes after installing the shorty headers :L


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

That U2105 is a loss of communications between the BCM an the ECM. If you mean P0161 instead of co161, that's a bank 2 rear oxygen sensor code. The other two are lean condition codes. I've seen those associated with a dirty/faulty MAF sensor. Those are my guesses but I've not experienced any of those on a GTO. Maybe someone else who has will chime in.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

You could also get lean codes from the pcv tube being disconnected from the breather tube or as HP11 said a problem with the MAF, check the connection on the MAF. Check for vacuum leaks.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

No mods?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

svede1212 said:


> No mods?


He did mention shorty headers.


----------



## Desire (Apr 2, 2013)

*also...*

For the headers, i did not use the factory gaskets as so many have recommended.. But did not spray any carb cleaner to test a leak, scared to set engine on fire


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

What shop in KC gave told that garbage about the injectors?


----------



## Desire (Apr 2, 2013)

i live in Warrensburg, took it to an auto shop, they have done other good work on my other car so dont wanna bad mouth the name. The private seller i got it from did have it in his garage/storage and never drove it. Mechanic cleaned em today and about to pick it up, if the codes come back ill try a gm dealership.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I made a thread about hooking up an air system to the exhaust and checking for leaks with the engine off. Really easy to do. I would replace those with GM MLS stock gaskets. They are cheap. I would then go get it tuned.


----------



## Desire (Apr 2, 2013)

*codes are back*

well.. im back home with the goat from the shop after po171 and po174 came back after about an hour of driving around. Im thinking of giving it some kind of tune for better fuel efficiency, thus correcting the lean by default. Just my theory. Any somewhat cheap portable tuners recommended for this? thanks to all. 

Oh yeah, also i gained at least 1 mpg for the injector service


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Desire said:


> The private seller i got it from did have it in his garage/storage and never drove it.


May be bad fuel, after a long period of time gasoline will degrade and eventually gel. You could try running octane boost and clean the fuel system / remove moisture from the tank by adding seafoam to your gas.


----------



## Desire (Apr 2, 2013)

*looking good*

Well, i finally got a diablosport tune, and that actually made the cel light and codes go away. Hasnt came back after about 45 miles(hopefully for good) I also gained a solid mpg. thanks for the input guys. For the few mods i got its pretty quick, pretty sure im faster than alot of the stangs that live in the area. (heres the goat after a good "sponge bath" and also the interceptor


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Very clean looking. You have a lot of HP. I try not to forget what my right foot can do when it's stupid.  Sometimes it's easy to forget how fast the car is and then I get into my Grand Prix. . .


----------

